# Aaaww Crap Not Again !!!



## fatboy

So heres what I woke up too this moring at 5:30 am....
Sucks when you have to plow your own street just so the G/F can go to work !!


----------



## Grn Mtn

How come she didn't take the sled to work That looks like some serious wind blown snow action.


----------



## fatboy

HA HA thats what I said to her ! she has NOOO ha ha's at 5:30.
I'll probably take some pics of these monster drifts and put them up later.
I'm glad all my contracts are an hour away from my house,only had 2 plowable event so far this year. I've had to do my driveway about 20 times in 3 weeks !!


----------



## terrapro

it must really suck lol. pretty girlfriend you got there


----------



## fatboy

Thanks Terra,
So I guess they had to call in the big guns..usually they just do my street with a f 350 dually dump with a 8' western and a v box, It wasn't that bad I did half it for them with no prob, nice and light stuff !


----------



## grandview

Nice snow, but how about some more pictures of the girlfriend.  tymusic


----------



## DBL

Grn Mtn;367188 said:


> How come she didn't take the sled to work That looks like some serious wind blown snow action.


thats what i was thinking


----------



## fatboy

Hang on Grand, I'll dig up some pics of her on the topless beach down south for yea...

SIKE!!! in your dreams...


----------



## grandview

Don't make me use the "ballet" card on you!

How about a compromise her shoveling snow in a bikini !


----------



## Rcgm

grandview;367306 said:


> Nice snow, but how about some more pictures of the girlfriend. tymusic


LMAO I was reading the post top to bottom and read sucks had to plow the street so girlfriend could go to work and I was thinking to myself before I read the others DAMN I would plow a few streets to if that was my girlfriendLOL oops got to go the wife is going 

RCGM
Brad


----------



## fatboy

Allright, heres one of my little ***** for you.... 








LOL


----------



## grandview

No fair!:crying:


----------



## Rcgm

:redbounce 

Hello :waving: we are all still here Poolboy waiting because we just love the Beach and sand and 

RCGM
Brad


----------



## fatboy

OK this all you get, mines on the right.
This was last weekend at the cottage. tymusic


----------



## grandview

Thanks. What kind of beer?


----------



## blk90s13

oh she got cute freinds too


----------



## fatboy

Canadain for the boys and Coor light for the girls !!
Thats what you get when your g/f is 14 years younger than you !! wesport


----------



## grandview

Lets not start going that way. Wasn't the original thread about his girlfriend shoveling snow in a bikini ?


----------



## blk90s13

grandview;367650 said:


> Lets not start going that way. Wasn't the original thread about his girlfriend shoveling snow in a bikini ?


yes lets stay on topic then


----------



## fatboy

Yes SNOW & PLOWING thays what were here for :waving:


----------



## Rcgm

grandview;367650 said:


> Lets not start going that way. Wasn't the original thread about his girlfriend shoveling snow in a bikini ?


We said bikini not sweaters.But hey you got to start somewhere.Looks like you are off to one heck of a start don't fail us now LOL

RCGM
Brad


----------



## fatboy

Lets keep on topic here boys...I might have some new ones tomorrow, its starting again...


----------



## grandview

OK. Where in Canada are you?tymusic


----------



## fatboy

1.5 hours north of the big TORONTO. tymusic


----------



## grandview

The only way to get there is in one of those old rickety airplanes with a box for a seat.

I don't think there's even a Canadian ballet up there. More like Eskimo ballet!


----------



## fatboy

Yea and we live in an igloo too


----------



## grandview

Really? 1 story or 2 ?


----------



## fatboy

Two but the basment is carved out of the glacier were on...


----------



## Rcgm

[email protected];367701 said:


> Yea and we live in an igloo too


Are you serious Clark? 
My wife thinks that it snows in Canada and in Alaska everyday and that it is cold all year LOL

RCGM
Brad


----------



## J&R Landscaping

That's a lot of snow!!! If you don't want it, send some down to the Mid-antlantic region!!! I'll take every inch of that!!!


----------



## fatboy

You can have it I getting sick of it !!!


----------



## snowinjoe

Rcgm;367751 said:


> Are you serious Clark?
> My wife thinks that it snows in Canada and in Alaska everyday and that it is cold all year LOL
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


It's true, this is my house. 


My daughter coming home from school.

Was she interviewed for this show
http://home.comcast.net/~wwwstephen2/arkansas.mpg

LOLtymusic


----------



## fatboy

Hey that kinda looks like a trout in her hand....you are lucky she stops at the fish hut on her way home from ice school.. 
P.S. I know its her toque...


----------



## bowtie_guy

Wow, talk about a big snow. I think the radio just said another storm is comming for yous down there. Once again we might end up with flurries. Havn't had a decent push all year.


----------



## fatboy

Yea looks like it should be a good one, if the weather guesser is right...


----------



## RickyGasser

Gotta love rick mercer, eh. We're hoping to see about 25-30 cm on Wednesdaypayup ... Can't wait.
Where will Harper live if he doesn't get on that global warming problem?? We should ask Bush if he's got a spare bedroom in his place. tymusic tymusic


----------



## Brian Young

great pics! we're working on 28 straight days of snow!!!!!!!! and supposed to get another 10-15 inches by Wed. I gotta say, I'm kinda gettin' tired of plowing


----------



## Antnee77

J&R Landscaping;368149 said:


> I'll take every inch of that!!!


That's what she said!


----------



## mkwl

Antnee77;370195 said:


> That's what she said!


LOL! Yeah really, I sure hope we get the snow they're forecasting for tomorrow night-Wednesday! payup


----------



## jhook

That is a lot of snow. I am in North Bay and we don't have half that up here. Have had 2 large storms this year and other than that, just 2-3 inch stuff. Been out about 12 times though I think.


----------



## stroker79

Brian Young;370190 said:


> great pics! we're working on 28 straight days of snow!!!!!!!! and supposed to get another 10-15 inches by Wed. I gotta say, I'm kinda gettin' tired of plowing


wow, thats impressive! I would be sick of it too.


----------



## somm

'that street plowin' for her', "s-h", went out the window real dag-quick - and she finally got an epiphany and went and got her own dag 4x4 suv, loao!

nice pics of big big snow, looks like fun.
stay safe all.
tymusic


----------

